# Excellent pub stop over in South Yorkshire



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi 

Just back from France, we decided to stay overnight at Haxley gate inn, Haxey road, Misterton. We stayed at the THs with the CCC, however the pub across the road is excellent for food and real ale. The owner advises me he would let motorhomes stay overnight in his car park for arould £4, exellent location and I think the plan is to develop this site for motorhome stopovers. The owner is a guy called Mark Mason and you could not find a better pub owner. The pub phone number is 01427890746, I told him I would advise the motorhome community. Give it a try!!!! 

piper1


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

piper1 said:


> I told him I would advise the motorhome community. Give it a try!!!!


Sounds great. Thanks and could you put it in the campsites database so we'll be able to find it when this post has sunk out of sight ?

G


----------

